# m:n Beziehung in Access



## starbug (15. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe mal wieder eine neue DB zu erstellen. Hatte sowas ähnliches ja schonmal. Es gibt Artikel die wiederum aus anderen Artikeln z.B. Teile bestehen. Ich habe deshalb mal eine ganz kleine Beispiel DB gemacht, so wie ich so etwas lösen würde. Da Artikel und Teile ja in einer m:n Beziehung stehen habe ich eine Zwischentabelle erstellt. Habe dieses Beispiel mal als Anhang angefügt. Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich so auf dem richtigen Weg bin?


----------



## chmee (15. November 2011)

> n:m-Beziehungen können in den meisten relationalen Datenbanken nicht direkt umgesetzt werden. Zur Realisierung wird eine zusätzliche Tabelle erstellt, die die Primärschlüssel beider Tabellen als Fremdschlüssel enthält. Die n:m-Beziehung wird also aufgelöst, und man erhält eine weitere Datenbanktabelle, die zwei 1:n-Beziehungen realisiert.


wikipedia.

Ich schau mal nicht in Dein Beispiel rein - ich hab eh kein Access. Eine n:m sollte über eine Hilfstabelle gelöst werden.

mfg chmee


----------



## starbug (15. November 2011)

joa so hab ich das auch gemacht denk ich


----------



## starbug (15. November 2011)

hier nochmal das Beispiel für ältere Access Versionen


----------



## Yaslaw (15. November 2011)

Hab grad keine Lust fremde Access-DB auf der Arbeit zu öffnen.....
Man kann aber nicht viel Falsch machen mit einer Zwischentabelle.


----------



## starbug (15. November 2011)

he he das kann ich verstehen


----------

